# Eagle: mover valor de componente



## hawk360 (Mar 7, 2007)

Alguien sabe como puedo hacerlo para mover la posición y orientación del valor y denominación de un componente del esquematico en eagle? Perdonad por mi ignorancia pero esque soy bastante novato con este software.


----------



## mabauti (Mar 7, 2007)

en los iconos de la izquierda hay uno que hace esa funcion (dice Break/Smash)


----------



## hawk360 (Mar 8, 2007)

Vale ya he aprendido a hacerlo. Muchas gracias per voy a explicarlo un poco mejor por si a alguien le interesa. Clicas en el icono donde dice Smash y luego le das con el boton izquierdo encima de la etiqueta o componente que quieres mover. Te saldra una cruz en la parte inferior izquierda de la etiqueta. Después eliges move y clicando encima de la etiqueta o la cruz podras moverlo dnd kieras. Si en este momento les das al boton de la derecha del ratón lo que harás será rotar la etiqueta.


----------

